# [portage] variable SYNC

## letchideslandes

Salut

A la maison, je possède un petit serveur qui sert en autre de miroirs portage locale. 

Mes machines pointent donc sur elle en modifiant la variable SYNC dans make.conf.

J'ai maintenant en plus en portable itinérant occasionnel. Comment puis-je modifier la variable SYNC, sans avoir à systématiquement modifier le make.conf, lorsque je ne suis pas connecté à mon LAN ?

Merci

----------

## aCOSwt

Hmmm.... à ma connaissance, la variable SYNC ne marche pas comme la variable GENTOO_MIRRORS, c'est à dire que tu ne peux pas concaténer plusieurs adresses dans la même variable.

Tu dois pouvoir néanmoins bricoler un script de sync du genre :

```

MY_SYNC_SERVERS="rsync://LOCALSERVER/gentoo-portage rsync://machinchose1/gentoo-portage/ rsync://machinchose3/gentoo-portage/"

for server in $MY_SYNC_SERVERS

do

        SYNC="$server" eix-sync -q && break

done

```

Ce qui éviterait de bricoler ton make.conf

Mais je reconnais que c'est un peu... suboptimal  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## letchideslandes

Salut,

Bon je vais donc faire un script, merci de ta suggestion  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## Poussin

Voir même un test sur la valeur de l'ip (si elle fait partie d'un réseau privé ou non (bon ok, avec l'ipv6 qui arrive, ça ne marchera peut-etre plus ^^))

----------

